
PyFilesystem 0.3 released - timf
http://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/2010/6/20/pyfilesystem-03-released/
======
BoppreH
If this works on Windows, I'm hooked.

How come I didn't read anything about PyFilesystem earlier? It is perfect for
both quick and dirty tools and complex applications.

EDIT: Ok, I just reached the part of the video where you mount a directory, a
virtual folder and the contents of a zip file under the same "mount_fs" object
as if it was a folder. This is officially awesome.

~~~
willm
Works on Windows. :-)

~~~
koenigdavidmj
I am assuming that exposing a filesystem to the native filesystem via
fs.expose.fuse is not going to work in Windows, though?

------
shykes
This makes it super easy to mock filesystem access when testing your code.
It's worth using it for that reason alone.

------
BoppreH
I have some questions, but I thought it would be better suited to a new post:

\- how does this library handles accents and other strange characters?

\- how much of it is multiplatform?

\- can it handle files in the internet (aside from the S3 that I've seen it
does)?

\- hows the exception handling/reliability?

~~~
willm
\- how does this library handles accents and other strange characters?

Should be unicode throughout.

\- how much of it is multiplatform?

All of it, with the exception perhaps of the fuse support, which requires
support on the platform.

\- can it handle files in the internet (aside from the S3 that I've seen it
does)?

There's an ftp filesystem, and a XMLRPC server/client filesystem

\- hows the exception handling/reliability?

Care is taken so that the filesystem implementations only throw exceptions
derived from FSError. Generally you can also retrieve the original exception
from the FSError instance...

------
garribas
For those using jvm languages (Jython anyone?), Apache commons VFS provides
similar capabilities.

<http://commons.apache.org/vfs/>

